# death on the roads



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

2weeks ago today we arrived in Switz to combine a motorbiking & camping holiday, parked up in Lauterbrunnen, & went 4a spin on our motorbikes around Lac Brienze. 

We then decided to do the Grimsel Pass & stopped at the top 2 admire the wonderful views

We met a young Swiss biker up there & spoke 2 him for 5min

We left to return to our camp & as we came down the pass, he overtook us, lost control, crashed & instantly died. We phoned the police etc & were there with him for half an hour b4 anyone arrived

All within 4hrs of arriving in Switz.

It had a profound effect on us for the remainder of our 2 week holiday & every time I got up on my bike since then, I recall the horror of what we witnessed.

My heart went out to him & his family, may he rest in peace


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Tragic and so terrible for you two.
Have you got to go back then for an Inquest?
How did you manage to enjoy the rest of the holiday.


----------



## fent (Jun 24, 2009)

*sad sad sad....*

It happpens ,, but unfortunately more frequently than we would all like to believe!! you may remember I posted a very obnoxios post a week or so ago about an incident which now has faded into insignificance,,,a day or so after hearin a friend of my son and mine was killed in a car accident five days after passing his test.... 17 yrs old..God knows we had had enough of our holiday...


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*I cant complain.............*



locovan said:


> Tragic and so terrible for you two.
> Have you got to go back then for an Inquest?
> How did you manage to enjoy the rest of the holiday.


Dont know @ an inquest but of course we will attend if asked to

It was impossible not to think about it each & every time we got on our bikes & it certainly made us drive well within ourselves

Had I been 20m further forward he would've crashed into me instead so that doesn't bear thinking about

It's not always the traffic coming towards you from the front that can be the problem

I am alive to tell the tale so I cannot complain


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That has to be everyone's nightmare and there is nothing you can to do to preapre for it or to cope with afterwards other than talk it through.

Thank you very much for sharing it with us, death in a traumatic situation like that is never pleasant for those around, I take my hat off to the paramedics with whom I work frequently for their fortitude in dealing with such situations on a daily basis. 

There but for the Grace of God go all of us.

A sobering thought, how on earth could you enjoy the rest of your stay? 20m difference is so little but the outcome so great. 

Thank you for the further information about the inquest if it does come up please feel free to let us know if you do have to go back and so on - only for interest's sake - we were very concerned in USA about what we would do if such a situation arose; we have been able to assist in France and the reception was fantastic, but not with a fatal incident....

Thanks for sharing,

Dave


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*the holiday.......*



Penquin said:


> That has to be everyone's nightmare and there is nothing you can to do to preapre for it or to cope with afterwards other than talk it through.
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing it with us, death in a traumatic situation like that is never pleasant for those around, I take my hat off to the paramedics with whom I work frequently for their fortitude in dealing with such situations on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


we had to try to put it behind us but we found that it came up in conversation at least once a day so perhaps talking helped

the paramedics were great & told us to phone them at any point if we had flashbacks etc & that they would be able to offer help of some kind but we didn't feel the need to seek it

my attitude has always been to enjoy each day as if it were my last & having a positive approach to life & its' hurdles is helpful


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Phibre,
I have just returned from the Moto GP at Assen, Within 5 miles of leaving the site we passsed the scene of 3 incidents each one involved a biker. Most of the traffic on the motorway was parted to either side of the centre line , leaving a "centre lane " for the bikes.
Within ten miles we were stuck for two hours and moved nowwhere. Eventually we got off the motorway and detoured the area, aprox 30 miles extra. Most of the bikers were sensible and cruising down the centre at a moderate pace, but occasionally the "nutter" came passed doing wheelies to entertain the Dutch who line the motorway for some reason.
I as well as many other mhfacts members have lost sons and daughters at a young age and it is something that lives with you everyday, even after many years.
You will probably remember this incident for many yers as it was so traumatic.
Other than this incident i hope you enjoyed the rest

best wishes Dave p


----------

